# ACS Skills Assessment Review Process



## brijeshr.darji (Apr 3, 2015)

Dear All,

I applied for ACS skills assessment and got +ve result. However, they have deducted almost 4 years of work experience even after considering major in computing. 

Kindly advise because planning to apply for review and if someone can provide good write up letter to appeal my ACS result result for same than I would be grateful.

Regards,


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

What is the name of your Undergraduate degree ?


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear that.

The ACS usually cut 2 years with major degree and 4 years if your job description does not match with the ANZSCO description you applied for.

By the way, please provide more details so that seniors in this forum can provide more informed opinion.


----------



## m.vettri (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi,

The review process doesnt require any writeup at all.
It just requires you to link to your old application.

After linking to your old applicaiton, You need to select whether you want to do review or appeal. Later, you need to provide the reason why you want to do the review. This can be even one sentence. 

-Vettri


----------



## brijeshr.darji (Apr 3, 2015)

My bachelor degree is in Electronics and communication. However, while providing result, I got below 

*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Microsoft Certified Professional Developer from Microsoft completed June 2012 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed November 2011 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed June 2011 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Engineering from Gujarat University completed June 2006 has been assessed
as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.*


----------



## brijeshr.darji (Apr 3, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> The ACS usually cut 2 years with major degree and 4 years if your job description does not match with the ANZSCO description you applied for.
> 
> By the way, please provide more details so that seniors in this forum can provide more informed opinion.


My bachelor degree is in Electronics and communication. However, while providing result, I got below 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Microsoft Certified Professional Developer from Microsoft completed June 2012 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Microsoft Certified IT Professional from Microsoft completed November 2011 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed June 2011 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Engineering from Gujarat University completed June 2006 has been assessed
as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

brijeshr.darji said:


> My bachelor degree is in Electronics and communication. However, while providing result, I got below
> 
> *Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


What type of job experience do you have? Is the job related to Analyst Programmer? Does your job responsibilities match with Analyst Programmer description provided in ANZSCO documents?

The ACS thinks your job is not closely related to Analyst Programmer so they have deducted 4 years.


----------



## brijeshr.darji (Apr 3, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> What type of job experience do you have? Is the job related to Analyst Programmer? Does your job responsibilities match with Analyst Programmer description provided in ANZSCO documents?
> 
> The ACS thinks your job is not closely related to Analyst Programmer so they have deducted 4 years.


Hi PakHiker,

I have submitted experience for all my employers and all have been assessed. Nowhere they have mentioned about experience not verified.


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

brijeshr.darji said:


> Hi PakHiker,
> 
> I have submitted experience for all my employers and all have been assessed. Nowhere they have mentioned about experience not verified.


ACS usually accept all the experience which is verifiable, but they do make the distinction between related to the applied ANZSCO code and not related. If the experience is closely related then they only cut 2 years of person's experience and if they think the experience you provided from employers is not closely related then they cut 4 years of your experience.

Usually what happens is that people don't mention their job responsibilities correctly in their reference letters or they don't choose correct ANZSCO code for their skill assessment. I think this is what happened in your case. Please provide more information related to your job experience so that senior members on this forum can comment on your situation.


----------



## brijeshr.darji (Apr 3, 2015)

PakHiker said:


> ACS usually accept all the experience which is verifiable, but they do make the distinction between related to the applied ANZSCO code and not related. If the experience is closely related then they only cut 2 years of person's experience and if they think the experience you provided from employers is not closely related then they cut 4 years of your experience.
> 
> Usually what happens is that people don't mention their job responsibilities correctly in their reference letters or they don't choose correct ANZSCO code for their skill assessment. I think this is what happened in your case. Please provide more information related to your job experience so that senior members on this forum can comment on your situation.


Hi PakHiker,

Thank you for your response but all my tasks mentioned in letter are relates to ANZSCO code only.


----------



## fdesai (Mar 3, 2016)

brijeshr.darji said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for ACS skills assessment and got +ve result. However, they have deducted almost 4 years of work experience even after considering major in computing.
> 
> ...


The no. of years deduction will depend on your bachelors degree. Since it is E.C. it is perfect, as per their process they deduct 4 yrs for E.C. engineering degree.


----------



## yhemight01 (1 mo ago)

I guys, my application was not granted because the name of the company I worked with was not on the tax document I submitted, I had requested for an updated document and attached it and then applied for a review, the review response came out saying they can't still find the company name on the document, I had sent them series of email explaining to them I had attached the updated document but they keep saying they can't see it from their own end but I can see it anytime I login as attached in the portal and I cant even delete it. Please advice should I appeal the situation. Thanks


----------

